# Plant IDs.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys. 
So I got this plants from Annie24.
They travelled from there to Texas, stayed in refrigerator for 10 days and then was hand carried to Pakistan. 
Still almost 75% of the plant arrived alive. So I need ids of some of the stuff.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

My guesses are the last one is Lysimachia nummularia
Purple verigated leaf plant is Hyptis Lorentziana.
Then there is Myriophyllum mattogrossense.
The insanely pinkish red one is prolly Ludwigia palustris red.
The other ludwigia is probably Ludwigia altanis.


----------



## annie24 (May 7, 2013)

oh my you can tell that they went through a lot

Ludwigia red
Bacopa monnieri
Hyptis Lorentziana
Palustris Proseprinaca
Ludwigia x lacustris
Bacopa monnieri
Limnophilia aromatica
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Ludwigia ,maybe repen, or atlanta
same as above
Lindernia rotundifolia "variegated"
Lindernia sp. 'India'
Ludwigia of some sort
Lobelia cardinlis


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Is ludwigia red same as ludwigia rubin?
Hygro pinnatifida, P.helferi, Ranunculus inundatus, and hydrocotyle tripartita survived fine too. Specially H.pinnatifida. It looked like it was in shipping for just 2 days.
P. Helferi was a bit banged but still all leaves were ok.Ranunculus has almost all leaves gone white but there is already new growth coming from them so I am pretty sure it'll survive. H.tripartita also has half of the leaves turn white but the other half is still ok and green. Can I just let it float for a while before I plant it?
Whats the big leaf plant on 10? Doesn't feel at all like ludwigia repen/atlanta. Maybe some sort of hygro or Limnophila (too thin leaves for an emersed plant though).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Tanan said:


> Is ludwigia red same as ludwigia rubin?


Nope. The 'red' is a smallish, always red plant that appears to be a form of_ L. palustris_. The 'rubin' is a much larger plant with semi-random leaf arrangement that's probably a hybrid of _L. repens_ and something else. Much different.

1. _Ludwigia palustris_ 'red'
2. An _Ammannia_ of some kind, I think. Possibly _Cuphea anagalloidea_.
3. _Hyptis lorentziana_
4. _Proserpinaca palustris_
5. _Ludwigia_. may be _L. brevipes_
6. same as 2
7. _Limnophila aromatica_/_L. hippuridoides_
8. _Myriophyllum_
9. _Ludwigia_ (hard to tell which)
10. _Hygrophila_
11-12 _Lindernia rotundifolia_?
13. same as 9
14. _Lobelia cardinalis_


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Annie24 any chances of second plant being Cuphae or Ammania? I really hope its not B.monnerii. It'd be very sad if a plant travelled half the globe to be something thats way too easily available here. 
Or 10 being a hygro.


----------

